# What a dog's tail wags really mean: Some new scientific data



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Interesting, right?

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...ail-wags-really-mean-some-new-scientific-data

I'll have to watch Kian's tail more and see if this article is spot on or not


----------

